# R.I.P Pez Wish I knew what happened??



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont know what happened he seemed fine, well he a few days before he kinda seemed to be acting a little sluggish and another day he was in his skull decor, then the next day he went back in his skull decor and died. But there were no other symptoms, his water was clean and everything perfect I dont understand what happened to him....



Heres some pictures

Hard to see in these photos but he had the looooongest tail and fins ever, literally the prettiest fish i've ever had the pleasure of owning.










​


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry Red. =[


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sorry about him....he was very pretty :c


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but looking at the picture, I suspected Dropsy, which is an uncurable disease where the Liver malfunctions. 

Sypthoms include bloating and pineconing. See how the scales appear "ridged"?

And I cant tell, but was he bloated at all?

RIP Pez, he sure looked goregous


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry. He was pretty!


----------

